# Cubicle Pro Shop Valk Power M



## AMCuber (Aug 5, 2018)

This cube is very smooth, which I do not find in normal Valk 3's. This comes out of the box lubed and slow, but the cube feels faster over a quick 50 solves or so. It has great corner cutting, and it is stable. So much better than a Valk 3


----------

